# Gaming PC - Grenze maximal 700 €



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

*Gaming PC - Grenze maximal 700 €*

Hallo liebe Experten!

Bin bis jetzt immer nur eher Konsolenspieler gewesen, hatte aber schon lange Interesse an einem Gaming PC. Nun würde ich mich mal gerne erkundigen und wo ginge das denn schon besser als hier?  

Kosten soll das ganze so ca. 700 Euro, ich erwarte mir sicherlich keine Wunder von der Performance etc. um diesen Preis, aber dennoch denke ich, dass sich da was Gutes machen ließe. 

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich etwas Unterstützung von euch bekommen könnte^^ mir ist es wichtig, dass ich Skyrim mit einer schönen Performance spielen kann und auch mit Mods experimentieren kann, ohne bei den Settings ordentlich runterdrehen zu müssen. Ich kaufe mir nur ganz selten neue Spiele also müssen aktuelle Titel nicht bei mir auf Ultra laufen...außerdem besteht ja eh die Möglichkeit einer Aufrüstung.

Was auch sehr toll wäre, wenn jemand von euch mir ne gute Online Seite zum konfigurieren eines PCs vorschlagen könnte, die auch evtl. noch den konfigurierten PC von mir gegen einen Aufpreis selber zusammenbauen. 

Ich bin euch sehr dankbar für jegliche Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Habe dir mal was zusammen gestellt, ist erst mal Mindfactory, weil ich da immer zusammen stelle. Des sollte aber auch alles bei Alternate zu finden sein. Die bauen für 30€ auch deinen PC zusammen. 


Ich hab dir einen PC zusammen gestellt, mit dem du eigentlich alles in "Ultra" spielen kannst mit Kantenglättung usw. Und des sind mit Wlan Stick 775 Euro. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cffc836df51a0d959ddc5788121fc355cdc50294ec


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Hi!

Vielen Dank erst einmal für deine Mühe und deine sehr schnelle Antwort!

WLan Stick hätte ich sogar noch einen daheim, den könnte ich mir also sogar sparen. Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse? Scheint mir für 31,94 doch recht günstig, könnte also an der Dämmung gespart worden sein oder?


Dankeschön!

LG


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Ok mir ist eingefallen, da du Konsolenzocker warst, hast du sicher auch kein Betriebssystem, Maus und Tastatur?


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Doch, Tastatur + Maus sind kein Thema. Auch Betriebssystem steht mir W7 64 Bit zur Verfügung  sorry, hatte darauf vergessen


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Ja da könntest du dann noch sparen. Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse sind überhaupt nicht gedämmt. Ich habe halt eins raus gesucht, was sehr günstig ist und trotzdem gute bewertungen hat, damit mehr Geld für die Hardware übrig ist. Du kannst du natürlich auch jedes andere Gehäuse nehmen, was genügend Platz für die GPU bietet. Aber dämmung ist eingentlich nicht nötig, da das System so recht leise ist so das man da kein gehörschaden bekommt  

Ich habe gerade mal die Hardware bei Hardwareversand zusammen gestellt, da kommst du mit Montage auf 715 Euro OHNE Windows, Maus und Tastatur



EDIT: Ok, dann würde es bis auf 15€ in dein Budget passen. Monitor hast du auch, ja?


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Dann habe ich es noch mal bei Hardwareversand zusammen gestellt, hast glück, da einiges im Angebor ist + Montage  

Gehäuse: Zalman Z3 Midi-Tower - schwarz günstig kaufen
Board: ASRock H97 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX günstig kaufen
Netzteil: be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 450W - bulk - günstig kaufen
SSD: Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB (2,5", 7mm) günstig kaufen
HDD: WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's günstig kaufen 
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 günstig kaufen
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box günstig kaufen
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz günstig kaufen
Grafikkarte:   Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort,lite retail günstig kaufen
Montageservice:Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen


EDIT: Ok und da ich mich mit dem Board vertan habe(ist korrigiert), bin ich auf 723€ Aber wenn du kein  Spielraum nach oben hast, kannst du die SSD noch weg lassen.


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Richtig, Monitor habe ich ebenfalls auch schon einen. Danke, dass du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast!! hardwareversand sieht mir schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus!

LG


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Das Netzteil findet er mir leider nicht, wenn ich im Konfigurator bin...


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Hast du da auf meinen Link geklickt? Ich komme auf das Netzteil, habe aber gesehen, dass die Lieferzeit über eine Woche dauert, werde mal sehen und nach einer Alternative gucken


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Jop, dein Link funktioniert auch! Nur wenn ich im PC-Konfigurator nach dem Netzteil suche, findet er mir den nicht. Das mit der Lieferzeit habe ich auch gesehen...


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Dieses sollte auch gehen http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/74174/be+quiet!+SYSTEM+POWER+7+500W+-+bulk+-.article


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Wieder gleiches Problem! Dein Link funktioniert natürlich wieder, im Konfigurator ist es aber nicht auffindbar und ich kann es somit nicht hinzufügen...hmm


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Des gibt es da, 400Watt Gold+ sollten auch reihchen  be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold günstig kaufen


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Auch beim letzten ist er wieder nicht verfügbar...preislich wären die beiden hier noch in meinem Budget, aber Qualität/Kompatibilität?

Array

*Cooler Master G 550 M günstig kaufen*


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Das geht auch, ist halt klein beQuiet aber auch ok, da reicht aber das 2. Locker. Also das mit 550Watt


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

So komme ich aktuell auf 676 € + 30 Euro für den Zusammenbau. Könnte sogar die Festplatte noch aus der Liste entfernen, da ich diese von der Arbeit mitnehmen könnte...Stattdessen vlt ne SSD dazu kaufen, was sich doch sehr lohnen würde  das Ganze nimmt so langsam richtig Gestalt an, gefällt mir!


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Lol, gerade fertig zusammengestellt, Preis: 666,19 € aufgrund einer Aktion! (MIT Zusammenbau!) Das nenne ich mal ein Angebot!


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Ja wenn du kostenlos ne HDD bekommen kannst, kannst du auch die SSD nehmen, dann würdest du weiter im Budget bleiben und hättest ein angenehm schnelles Windows 


Ja das ist doch Fett! Da hast dann sogar noch ein paar Euro für den SteamSale oder so


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Jop, nehme ich mir 2 x 500GB sata HDD mit und die SSD dazu, auf die ich eigentlich nicht verzichten möchte...


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Würde gerne noch deine Meinung hören! Wäre einer der Beiden etwas? :-) 
Array


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Nächstes Problem, wollte eben bestellen..scheinbar nicht möglich, da ich Österreicher bin und nun einmal in Österreich lebe. Wie es aussieht eine unmögliche Aufgabe für hardwareversand meine Adresse zu finden


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Also erst einmal ist die MX100 besser, also die 1. 


Und was das 2. angeht, kann ich dir irgendwie nicht helfen  Kann man da nur als anwohner aus Deutschland bestellen? Des kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Ins Ausland liefern die nur per Vorkasse, des hast du bedacht?


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Danke! Ja ärgert mich gerade doch etwas, habe mich auf der Website erkundigt, die liefern normal auch in die Schweiz/Österreich/undundund...mit der Bestellung wirds hier wohl nichts....ich danke dir jedenfalls sehr für deine Mühe und Hilfsbereitschaft, soll wohl leider einfach nicht sein


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Ist mir aufgefallen, ja! Allerdings scheitert es ja schon daran, dass ich noch nicht mal zur Zahlung komme, denn sie finden meine Adresse ja nicht..


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Also daran soll es doch jetzt nicht scheitern ^^ 
Schreibe die halt mal an: hardwareversand.de - Kontakt Übersicht


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Wäre ein lächerlicher Grund, habe den Infoservice vor ca. 10 Minuten mal angeschrieben und gefragt wie das sein kann, weil ich mir das einfach nicht vorstellen kann...danke!


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Was meinst Du mit "finden die Adresse nicht" ? ^^  Ich bin da jetzt schon lange Kunde, und an sich gibt man einfach eine Adresse für sein Kundenkonto an - oder muss das inzwischen ne Art Adresssuche sein?

Ansonsten könntest Du auch mal alternate versuchen, die sind zwar idR was teurer, aber haben auch eine extra Österreich-Seite https://www.alternate.at/ 

Nebenbei: hier hatte mal jemand Probleme wegen Zahlung/Preisen oder so, aber ich meine das war ein Schweizer, da isses mit Zoll&Co ja nochmal ganz anders.


PS: 2x500Gb wären Unsinn - 1x 1000GB kostet ja nur 10€ mehr als 1x 500GB. Da würde ich das gesparte Geld eher in einen etwas besseren core i5 (den 4590) stecken, und/oder in eine R9 280X, oder vlt als CPU sogar den Xeon E3-1231v3


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

2 x 500 GB deshalb, weil ich die Festplatten einfach gratis mitnehmen kann. Arbeite in ner IT Abteilung einer Behörde, dort verbauen wir keine 1TB Festplatten.

Komischerweise hat es eben funktioniert, habe eine Kleinigkeit an der Adresse geändert, die so jz nicht 100% stimmt, aber ich sollte auffindbar sein...


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Ach sooo - ich dachte du wolltest 2x 500GB kaufen...


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach sooo - ich dachte du wolltest 2x 500GB kaufen...




Ich bin lange kein Profi, aber das hätte selbst ich bedacht und dementsprechend ausgeredet ^^


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Habe mich auch einfach nicht klar ausgedrückt, das war mein Fehler  bin gerade nach hause gekommen, werde die Bestellung noch einmal durchschauen und dann wohl auch abschicken...


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Luki1994 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch einfach nicht klar ausgedrückt, das war mein Fehler  bin gerade nach hause gekommen, werde die Bestellung noch einmal durchschauen und dann wohl auch abschicken...



670€ waren es dann? Wenn du des Geld noch ausgeben willst, kannst du noch den i5 4590 nehmen, der kostet wohl 25€ mehr und hat noch etwas mehr Leistung. den i5 den du jetzt hast reicht auch, aber mir dem anderen hast du noch mal ein kleines bisschen mehr leistung. und wenn du 60€ mehr hast, kannst du auch den Xeon E3-1231v3 nehmen, das ist ein i7 ohne Grafikchip. Aber das ist kein muss, du hast auch so ein zukunftsicheres und Starkes System


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Sprichst mir aus der Seele @Typhalt, bin gerade dabei den 4590 zu nehmen, der Xeon ist mir doch aber auch sehr sympatisch...vom Budget ist genug Spielraum da, wollte mir nur selber einfach ne Grenze setzen..

finde es außerdem schade, dass ich meine Bestellung nicht umändern kann o.O oder mache ich bloß was falsch? Kann ja nicht sein dass ich jedesmal alles neu eingeben muss wenn ich nur 1 Komponente ändern will! xD


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Jo, der etwas teurere i5 hat halt vor allem einen deutlich höheren Turbotakt, der bei Bedarf automatisch aktiv wird. Turbo 0,3GHz mehr, Standardtakt nur 0,1GHz mehr. Der Xeon wiederum hat halt 8 Threads, was in einer Weile interessant werden könnte.

Wegen des Änderns: hast du den Konfigurator benutzt? Dann hast Du doch so ne Art übersicht, da kannst Du einfach bei der CPU dann nochmal draufgehen und eine andere nehmen ^^ 


ps: das mit den 2x 500GB HDD hab ich nur noch schnell gepostet bzw. reineditiert, weil ich schon eine Antwort geschrieben hatte und das beim Überfliegen noch grad so gesehen hab


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Luki1994 schrieb:


> Sprichst mir aus der Seele @Typhalt, bin gerade dabei den 4590 zu nehmen, der Xeon ist mir doch aber auch sehr sympatisch...vom Budget ist genug Spielraum da, wollte mir nur selber einfach ne Grenze setzen..
> 
> finde es außerdem schade, dass ich meine Bestellung nicht umändern kann o.O oder mache ich bloß was falsch? Kann ja nicht sein dass ich jedesmal alles neu eingeben muss wenn ich nur 1 Komponente ändern will! xD




Ja dann nehme den Xeon, der kann in 2 Jahren ein vorteil sein, da hast natürlich lange deine ruhe


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Andererseits wäre eben durch das Netzteil, das nun kein be quite! mehr ist, ein anderes Gehäuse mit Dämmung wiederum interessant... beim Xeon überlege ich noch  

@*Herbboy* Jap, habe den Konfigurator benutzt und muss eben gleich noch einmal alles eingeben, was aber in Ordnung ist, da ich wegen dem Gehäuse ja noch eine Änderung in Überlegung habe..

#Edit: Im Warenkorb lässt sich alles noch einmal rekonfigurieren, beim Merkzettel wohl nicht  

Muss zugeben, optisch gibt es für 20-30 Euro mehr schon sehr ansprechende Gehäuse!

Array
Das oben z. B., dieser Stil hat doch was^^ nur ob das Ganze kompatibel ist, ist die große Frage für mich​


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Luki1994 schrieb:


> Andererseits wäre eben durch das Netzteil, das nun kein be quite! mehr ist, ein anderes Gehäuse mit Dämmung wiederum interessant... beim Xeon überlege ich noch




Ja das Gehäuse war ja nur ein richtwert, da muss es dir natürlich gefallen  Und das geghäuse was du gewählt hast, kannst du natürlich auch nehmen.


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Wobei du gucken musst, wie viel platz für die Grafikkarte ist. In diesem Gehäuse ist bis zu 29,5 cm platz für die Grafikkarte und die Karte, die du Kaufst ist 26,2 cm. Da musst dann auch drauf achten, wenn du die Karte mal aufrüsten willst, da viele Karte auch mehr als 30cm haben können


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Hab mich noch eben für einen anderen Brenner entschieden, 3 Euro mehr und von Asus: Array
Denke der erfüllt seinen Zweck auch  Gehäuse habe ich auch noch umgeändert, eh auf das von oben...beim Motherboard hat sich die Verfügbarkeit nun leider auf 03.12.2014 umgeändert, da könnte evtl. noch auf eine gleich erhältliche Alternative umgestiegen werden. Momentan bin ich auf 719 Euro, was mich ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht schreckt


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Danke, gut dass du das erwähnst! Dann schau ich doch lieber noch einmal..

Raidmax RGH Cobra Z - Blue
Bietet bessere Dimensionen oder?


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Ja beim Brenner kann man nicht viel falsch machen, da sind alle ziemlich gleich Ok  

Also ich hab das gleiche Board noch mal nur ist es direkt erhältlich, da sind einige anschlüsse anders, aber das kannst du auch nehmen  http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/179466/ASRock+H97+Anniversary,+Sockel+1150,+ATX.article
Ja wenn man mal anfängt geht des Limit schnell nach oben 


EDIT: Ja mit dem *Raidmax RGH Cobra Z - Blue wird deine Grafikkarte wohl niemals Platzangst bekommen *


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Oh Bockmist nehme hier dieses nicht das obere -.- ASRock H97M, Sockel 1150, mATX günstig kaufen


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Alles klar, habe ich  das ist mir vorher schon aufgefallen, allerdings hat mich der micro ATX etwas verunsichert


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Luki1994 schrieb:


> Alles klar, habe ich  das ist mir vorher schon aufgefallen, allerdings hat mich der micro ATX etwas verunsichert




Das microATX ist nicht schlimm, ist halt kleiner als das normale und der ein oder andere Anschluss fehlt, hast aber alles was du brauchst  Wichtig ist, dass du nicht das ASRock H97 Anniversary nimmst, hatte da nur den falschen link gepostet ^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Oder das H97M Pro4 - da hast du 4 RAM-Slots statt 2, wenn du mal mehr RAM einbauen willst, und es kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder das H97M Pro4 - da hast du 4 RAM-Slots statt 2, wenn du mal mehr RAM einbauen willst, und es kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr.





Scheiße, das habe ich übersehen ^^  ASRock H97M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX günstig kaufen


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

@Herbboy Super Tipp, danke dir! Änder ich direkt noch schnell, wollte eben schon bestellen, gut wenn ich immer wieder hier reinschaue xD


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Macht gar nichts, habe auch überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet. ist glaub ich 1 € mehr nur, ich rüst zwar eh nie auf 32gb ram auf, aber schaden tuts ja auch nicht wenn man hat was man nicht braucht


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Richtig, aber 4 Slots können auch nicht schaden^^ ASRock H97M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX günstig kaufen da ist das richtige. Dieses mal wirklich!


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Jop, eben noch geändert! XD


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

So Männer, habe nun endlich bestellt und bin auf 749 € gekommen, da ich noch das Gehäuse umgeändert habe auf eins von Aerocool: Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz Window
Gefällt mir optisch einfach noch bisschen besser  Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, hat mir wahnsinnig weitergeholfen!! Wüsste nicht wo ich jetzt ohne euch stehen würde! xD


----------



## Typhalt (28. November 2014)

Luki1994 schrieb:


> So Männer, habe nun endlich bestellt und bin auf 749 € gekommen, da ich noch das Gehäuse umgeändert habe auf eins von Aerocool: *Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz Window*
> 
> 
> Gefällt mir optisch einfach noch bisschen besser  Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, hat mir wahnsinnig weitergeholfen!! Wüsste nicht wo ich jetzt ohne euch stehen würde! xD



Da bist ja doch recht nah an deinem Budget geblieben, ich bin bei mir am ende 250€ Drüber gewesen  

Und kein ding, dafür ist das Forum da! Dann viel spaß demnächst mit deinem PC


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Wie du gesagt hast, seinen Rahmen zu sprengen geht wirklich furchtbar schnell beim PC Kauf!  Danke dir, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in nem Dungeon oder auf dem Schlachtfeld!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Tja, das seh ich jetzt erst: das war ein glatter Fehlkauf...  



Spoiler



dass ich mir grad noch schnell Bier am Kiosk geholt hab, weil grad ein Anruf kam, dass wir uns in ner Kneipe treffen werden...


----------



## Luki1994 (28. November 2014)

Oke, der war mega gemein xD


----------

